# Relocating to Abu Dhabi, looking to work at Barakah



## PAULP79 (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi all, first post here.

Im looking to relocate from the UK to work & live in Abu Dhabi and hopefully get a permanent job for ENEC at Barakah Nuclear power station. Before I jack everything in in the UK, i wanted to know a few things first regarding working there. I have worked for EDF nuclear plant in the UK for the past 17 years, currently in work management/planning dept. 

what are the working hours/shifts ?
Do they accommodate staff on site ?
What benefits can I expect ?
What salary can I expect ?
What are the management/company like to work for ?
How long does the application process take ?

My wife lives & works in AD currently and has a flat, so living costs are not an issue, and we have no children.

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

4 days a week, 10/12 hours a day
No - there's nothing down there so you'll most likely be coached there and back each day
The ability to glow in the dark ?
No idea but have you tried looking on their website at what jobs are available for ex-pats as they have got rid of hundreds recently. Not all jobs are open to you.
Like any Emirati company - you will work for an Emirati who may not be as experienced as you, and you xan be sacked at a moment notice if his section needs to save money. Assume it will always be the ex-pat who goes first and never an Emirati even if you are the only one with the experience.
No idea, but as they have been letting people go over the last year, its likely to be a long time.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I met someone from uk who is working at Barakah, shifts four days at a time on site with cabin accommodation (single or shared depending on seniority I believe, there's a gym and canteen etc), lump sum salary so no housing or school fees but his family rents a villa and kids attend a decent school so assume it's a reasonable sum. Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newguy2017 (Apr 22, 2017)

I have been approached about coming there as a contractor Project Manager and or Engineer. Would anyone have any idea about a base pay as a contractor?


----------



## PAULP79 (Apr 19, 2017)

Any idea what kind of salary they offer ?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Contractors? $500 a day minimum.


----------



## alfonso1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Hello, 

Did anyone experience living in Barakah facilities? 
How is the housing quality in the facility? Quality housing or containers used as shelters?
Any grocery, gym, pool? 

My friend got an offer to work and move to facility, he is single and a project consultant so not sure what the living standard in the facility will be.

Any response is highly appreciated.


----------



## PAULP79 (Apr 19, 2017)

I've been contacted by recruitment a fortnight ago about the latest vacancies they have and was told to resubmit my cv for those that i would like to apply for. Have done and still awaiting a reply. As far as accommodation on site goes it sounds pretty good, swimming pools, gyms, canteens, laundry service, free meals, transportation to Abu Dhabi after shifts finished. Google image 'ENEC living accommodation'. Fingers crossed I hear back soon.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## alfonso1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Hello Paul, thank you for the information but those look like projected images, I'm not entirely sure the reality on the ground is anywhere close to that. Have you had a chance to get a detailed info about the accommodation there?


----------



## KGHnuke (Jul 31, 2017)

PAULP79 said:


> I've been contacted by recruitment a fortnight ago about the latest vacancies they have and was told to resubmit my cv for those that i would like to apply for. Have done and still awaiting a reply. As far as accommodation on site goes it sounds pretty good, swimming pools, gyms, canteens, laundry service, free meals, transportation to Abu Dhabi after shifts finished. Google image 'ENEC living accommodation'. Fingers crossed I hear back soon.:fingerscrossed:


My husband has been contacted by their acq. department about a specific position. He is currently in his 5th year employed as a Snr. Chemist at a nuke plant. I am curious to hear how the process is rolling out for you? He has replied with his interest and is updating his CV to submit very soon.


----------



## The girl next door (Aug 2, 2017)

twowheelsgood said:


> 4 days a week, 10/12 hours a day
> No - there's nothing down there so you'll most likely be coached there and back each day
> The ability to glow in the dark ?
> No idea but have you tried looking on their website at what jobs are available for ex-pats as they have got rid of hundreds recently. Not all jobs are open to you.
> ...


Hello my friend 

I can sense the negtivity vibe from your respond ..

If your statement was true ? Why do we have 7 million expat in the uae? Living all happly together ? 200 nationality ? We opened our doors for them ..with love and care 

And why do u always consider an emaratie as if he's an enemy  ,? to be honest if i came to your country ..i would not even get a job in macdonalds ( no job opportunities ,tax..etc) 

Would i be especially treated in your country ? 

Our country needs to prorties us when it comes to down sizing ..consider it as a loyality for the citizen's ( p.s they did cut there salaries into half the payment) its just the financial condition is not that good! We are going through a war! Even my place was merged with a new sector.. ! but u should not feel neglected or disappointed , the deal was clear from the beginning a 2 or 3 years contract ..etc ..enjoy your time as much as u can ..and be proud to be in a country that respects both expats and citizen's 

Regards


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The girl next door said:


> I can sense the negtivity vibe from your respond ..
> 
> If your statement was true ? Why do we have 7 million expat in the uae?


They don't live in Barakah, thats why. As a lady from our host country, you probably have very little idea about what its like working there. Most Emirati's don't.

All of my comments are based upon practical experience. Inconvenient should you wish to stick to facts I know.

I'm glad you agree that you'll sack us all before an Emirati - that is your right and we do not seek to change that, but you'll just have to accept that this often means sacking competent people and replacing them with people who are not competent, but are from the host country. For example a certain organisation sacked all its trainers and then realised it can no longer do the required work as everyone trained has left.

Sorry but these are the facts. It isnt about criticising - just pointing out the facts when people consider working at Barakah.


----------



## nonoa (Jan 9, 2014)

My cousin works and lives there. Those who are married get better accommodation than singles, who may share accommodation which may not be finished as nicely. It may depend on if you tell them your family is moving with you. He comes back to Abu Dhabi on weekends.


----------



## eaoconnor90 (Mar 11, 2021)

KGHnuke said:


> My husband has been contacted by their acq. department about a specific position. He is currently in his 5th year employed as a Snr. Chemist at a nuke plant. I am curious to hear how the process is rolling out for you? He has replied with his interest and is updating his CV to submit very soon.


How did the process of getting a job go for your husband? I’m looking into this with my husband.


----------

